# Cobra experts????



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

How's this for Cobra handling....
CBS | Late Show with David Letterman : Video

Or the same snake and people, doing it again
YouTube - Fox & Friends Snake Scare


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

They look like that have never handled before, they technique is non existant.....and where was the king cobra they advertised in the 2nd vid lol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

you know who that is right?


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

SiUK said:


> you know who that is right?


No.............:whistling2:


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

'Jungle' Jack Hanna?....I'm still non the wiser lol


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

hysteria_uk said:


> 'Jungle' Jack Hanna?....still non the wiser lol


Cheers, so who's the other guy...


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

the other guy that nearly gets bitten is Bob Clark


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

SiUK said:


> the other guy that nearly gets bitten is Bob Clark


Oh dear


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Here is some info:
http://www.jackhanna.com/
http://www.bobclark.com/multimedia.asp
It looks to me as though they are just fooling around and showing off for the camera. Certainly not a demonstration of safe handling techniques.


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

only in America!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

PDR said:


> Here is some info:
> http://www.jackhanna.com/
> http://www.bobclark.com/multimedia.asp
> It looks to me as though they are just fooling around and showing off for the camera. Certainly not a demonstration of safe handling techniques.


definately not, it just made them both look bad, whether it was venomoid or not its was very irresponsible handling


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

TBH.... I was shocked at the lack of control, both their self control and the control of the snake. Then there was the free handling when they couldn't get it back in the basket safely.... But the thing that amazed me most was letting the show host hook the snake......
If it was venomoid, it makes sense they could be gung ho.... If it wasn't, well what can you say...


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

SiUK said:


> definately not, it just made them both look bad, whether it was venomoid or not its was very irresponsible handling


I agree. They are giving people the wrong impression and make out handling a cobra to be something without consequence. I doubt there would be so much laughing and bravado if either of them got tagged! I once met a guy whose colleague was pronounced dead in less than 30 mins ofter a cobra bite.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

"Bobs the best herpetologist in the world"

Remember those words when some of you go and meet him to get your pythons..:whistling2:


----------



## Mememe (Feb 15, 2009)

Funny looking King Cobra....

TBH, venomoid is no guarantee of a harmless snake either.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

that one on the dave letterman show has to be one of the worst handing video's i have ever seen, there were a number of occasions where that snake could have tagged him - disappointed that such a big name can be so foolish


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

It must be 'de juiced' surely! Health and safety being what its become.

WOW I just watched the whole thing and I have to agree. I know I have never handled a venamouse snake before but CHRIST!!!! You shouldn't handle a corn that way let alone a cobra!!!!


----------



## green (Feb 24, 2009)

bahahahaha that was soo funny to watch


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

False idols pffff to many of em.


----------



## Mememe (Feb 15, 2009)

Gaboon said:


> It must be 'de juiced' surely! Health and safety being what its become.


Venomoid is hardly reliable though - wouldn't want to get tagged by these:

YouTube - Venomoid cobras give venom


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Mememe said:


> Venomoid is hardly reliable though - wouldn't want to get tagged by these:
> 
> YouTube - Venomoid cobras give venom


it depends, they wouldnt take a snake to do that without checking first.


----------



## Mememe (Feb 15, 2009)

SiUK said:


> it depends, they wouldnt take a snake to do that without checking first.



Yes, but it highlights quite a serious point.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Bob looks very uncomfortable in the first one...

Im not sure why they brought it out in such a small box?!

No wonder it wasn't easy getting it back in


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

that jack is a twat aswell ive seen a video of him swinging snakes round in circles like bits of rope!


----------



## *Mac (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh. My. Lord.

Anyone else kinda wish he had got tagged, just to prove a point?


----------



## scaleylover (Mar 10, 2009)

OMG
the poor snake, how many times did they drop the poor thing

what an example their setting :bash:
they definately deserved to get tagged


----------



## PrimalUrges (Dec 10, 2008)

Hmmmm... not a very impressive display. Even I (a non-DWA keeper) could see that that was highly irresponsible and dangerous.

Also I really don't agree with venomoid snakes. Its just wrong. There is no reason in my mind that a snake should be de-venomated, apart from that someone with little experience wants one, but is scared of the repercussions of being bitten. :bash:


----------

